# Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON - LED Beleuchtung einstellen?



## Paradize (20. November 2017)

Moin,

ich habe gestern mein neues System mit dem Z370 Gaming Pro Carbon und dem Intel i7 8700K zusammengebastelt.

Ich möchte jetzt gerne die Farben der Mainboads ändern und an den Rest des System anpassen. 

Das Problem ist: Sie leuchten nur Rot und das dauerhaft. In der MSI Gaming App werden mir keine Einstellungen zum ändern der Farbe angezeigt. Zusätzlich habe ich eine GTX 1070Ti von MSI, auch dort kann ich keine Farben anpassen, da die entsprechenden Einstellungen nicht vorhanden sind.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

LG


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. November 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> In der MSI Gaming App werden mir keine Einstellungen zum ändern der Farbe angezeigt.


Für das Ändern der Farben müsstest du noch ein Helferlein installieren. Steht zumindest so im Handbuch....


----------



## Paradize (21. November 2017)

Im Handbuch steht irgendwas von einem App Manager. Finden tue ich aber nur die Gaming App, die anscheinend zu nichts zu gebrauchen ist. Von RGB Einstellungen weiterhin keine Spur.

/edit

Glaube ich habs jetzt auf der MSI Website gefunden. Ich werds heute Abend mal ausprobieren. Die ganzen Utilitys sind echt verwirrend!


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. November 2017)

Paradize schrieb:


> Die ganzen Utilitys sind echt verwirrend!


Wieso?! Das ganze nennt sich _Mystic Light_. Genauso heisst das Programm. Kinder's... Lesen sollte man können, wenn man sich so'n Sche*** kauft.


----------



## Paradize (21. November 2017)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wieso?! Das ganze nennt sich _Mystic Light_. Genauso heisst das Programm. Kinder's... Lesen sollte man können, wenn man sich so'n Sche*** kauft.



Das ist mir schon bewusst. Allerdings hieß es wohl auch, das sich mit der GamingApp der ganze Kram Steuer ließe, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist. Wenn man nach Mystic Light googelt, bekommt man auch keine zufriedenstellend es Ergebnisse. Ich denke das sollte jetzt allerdings so klappen! 

Danke, war wohl einfach zu blind.


----------

